# CA Legislative Action - AB 2472, Huffman - pending



## Alias (Mar 17, 2010)

Another "interesting" piece of legislation for those of us in CA.  ConArb should love this one!  :mrgreen:

Sue

California Legislature—2009–10 regular session

ASSEMBLY BILL No. 2472

Introduced by Assembly Member Huffman

February 19, 2010

An act to add Section 18941.8 to the Health and Safety Code, relating

to building standards.

legislative counsel’s digest

AB 2472, as introduced, Huffman. Building standards: experimental

permit program.

The California Building Standards Law provides for the adoption of

building standards by state agencies by requiring all state agencies that

adopt or propose adoption of any building standard to submit the

building standard to the California Building Standards Commission for

approval and adoption. Existing law requires that all building standards

shall be administered and enforced and, whenever practicable, written

on a performance basis consistent with state and nationally recognized

standards for building construction.

Existing law authorizes a city or county to make changes or

modifications in the requirements contained in the provisions published

in the California Building Standards Code and other specified

regulations, including, but not limited to, changes or modifications to

green building standards.

This bill would, notwithstanding existing law, authorize a city, county,

or city and county to adopt an experimental permit program that exempts

an unspecified number of buildings from the California Building

Standards Code in order to facilitate innovation of environmentally

sustainable building materials, methods, and designs. The bill would

impose certain reporting requirements on the city, county, or city and

county relating to the scope, designs, modifications, and performance

measures of the permit program and the permits issued.

Vote: majority. Appropriation: no. Fiscal committee: no.

State-mandated local program: no.

The people of the State of California do enact as follows:

1 SECTION 1. Section 18941.8 is added to the Health and Safety

2 Code, to read:

3 18941.8. (a) Notwithstanding Section 18941, a city, county,

4 or city and county may adopt an experimental permit program that

5 exempts up to ____ buildings from the California Building

6 Standards Code, in order to facilitate innovation of environmentally

7 sustainable building materials, methods, and designs.

8 (b) A city, county, or city and county that adopts an experimental

9 permit program pursuant to this section shall report to the

10 Department of Housing and Community Development and the

11 commission on both of the following:

12 (1) No later than six months after adoption of the experimental

13 permit program, the local jurisdiction shall report on the scope and

14 requirements of the program and the types of permits to be issued.

15 (2) Five years after the adoption of the experimental permit

16 program, the local jurisdiction shall report on the types of permits

17 issued, the number of each type of permit issued, an assessment

18 of the program’s success, and recommendations for future revisions

19 to the experimental permit program.

20 © A city, county, or city and county that adopts an experimental

21 permit program shall require that upon resale of a property where

22 an experimental permit has been issued, that the seller notify the

23 buyer in writing of the building designs and modifications approved

24 under the experimental permit program for that property.

25 (d) A city, county, or city and county that adopts an experimental

26 permit program shall require the property owners to measure and

27 record performance data of the innovative features covered under

28 the experimental permit.

O


----------



## packsaddle (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: CA Legislative Action - AB 2472, Huffman - pending



> Huffman’s priorities include protecting our environment; fighting global warming while creating jobs and building a “clean and green” 21st century economy; promoting sustainable water, land use and transportation policies; revitalizing public education; and reforming our broken health care system.


Lessee, the residents of California are being taxed into oblivion, the state is broke, businesses are fleeing the excessive regulation, and this granola-muncher wants to implement another law and another tax?

Sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## conarb (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: CA Legislative Action - AB 2472, Huffman - pending



> Vote: majority. Appropriation: no. Fiscal committee: no.State-mandated local program: no.


Thank God for that.


----------

